# House Surveyor - Como/Albese Con Cassano Areas



## IRE2NZ (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi guys, I am looking at buying a very cheap house outside of the Como area and wondering if anyone knows of a good house surveyor around that area. I have found a couple of English speaking lawyers online but also wondering if anyone would recommend anyone in particular. Thanks in advance.


----------

